# WiFi Access Point



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi again! This time I want to know how to create a wireless network (WiFi).
I have 11.1-RELEASE-p6 on a i386 processor.
And yes, also I have a wifi USB adapter. It is a TP-LINK TL-WN722N.
I want to know, what I need to configure to be able to use this USB as an antenna?
Thanks (again)


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2018)

Handbook: 30.3. Wireless Networking


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Handbook: 30.3. Wireless Networking


No. I can't apply this:

```
if_ath_load="YES"
if_wi_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```
Because when i apply that, the connection, literally, cuts. I don't know why.
When i restarted the PC, i saw a message about an Atheros device.
So, 
	
	



```
if_ath_load="YES"
```
 should be for any device?
I need to compile a kernel with those drivers?


----------



## ldgc (Feb 28, 2018)

What is the output of `ifconfig`?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> should be for any device?


No, it's specifically for if_ath(4) devices. As you have an USB device you may want to try uath(4), but I'm unsure if your device is supported.


----------



## ldgc (Feb 28, 2018)

According to https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.1R/hardware.html, TP-LINK TL-WN722N is not listed, so I assume that is not supported.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

pensador_13 said:


> What is the output of `ifconfig`?


Sorry, i restarted the computer just when i saw that i can't get access to Internet. So, i don't have the output of that command of that moment.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

pensador_13 said:


> According to https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.1R/hardware.html, TP-LINK TL-WN722N is not listed, so I assume that is not supported.


There's no manner where can I, i don't know, compile the driver? So i need to buy one of that specific models?


----------



## ldgc (Feb 28, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> There's no manner where can I, i don't know, compile the driver? So i need to buy one of that specific models?



I am not by all means an IT expert, but I think that you can only compile drivers of devices that are supported in https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.1R/hardware.html, unless you are a developer or a very skilled user


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

pensador_13 said:


> I am not by all means an IT expert, but I think that you can only compile drivers of devices that are supported in https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.1R/hardware.html, unless you are a developer or a very skilled user


Then you don't know me 
If it's necessary, i'll do.
Besides, it will be my first project serious of programmer.
It will be interesting XD
So yes, can you call me a crazy


----------



## ldgc (Feb 28, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Then you don't know me
> If it's necessary, i'll do.
> Besides, it will be my first project serious of programmer.
> It will be interesting XD



That is great 
BTW I recently discovered that *Ralink RT5370* works well on FreeBSD. The driver and firmware are respectively run(4) and runfw(4).


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

pensador_13 said:


> That is great
> BTW I recently discovered that *Ralink RT5370* works well on FreeBSD. The driver and firmware are respectively run(4) and runfw(4).


Yes, it is something big. At least for me. Some times i read some codes, but i never wrote one.
So, i have no idea where to start.
But may i ask to the mods, read some posts and so. Even that will be useful.
Wish me luck.


----------

